# Racist content should be allowed on FA :V .



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

No argument can be made against it that can't just as easily be made against cub porn. Allowing one and not the other clearly shows that FA's decision to allow cub porn had nothing to do with any lofty notions of artistic freedom and everything to do with furries being a bunch of pedophiles exploiting a loophole in child pornography laws :V .


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

_Wat._
No Seriously. This has got to be the most Stupid suggestion of my life.
Yeah, and drag the Fandom into even deeper shit while your at it.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 19, 2009)

Disagreed.  FA should ban Cub art instead (I have no idea why that was ever allowed in the first place).


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

MattyK said:


> _Wat._
> No Seriously. This has got to be the most Stupid suggestion of my life.
> Yeah, and drag the Fandom into even deeper shit while your at it.



Stupid to allow racist content or stupid to compare it to cub porn, because you're right about the former :V .


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Stupid to allow racist content or stupid to compare it to cub art, because you're right about the former :V .


 
You were right at the first one. Racism.

Yeah, let's just let in all the 4chan Memes and Trolls while we're at it, maybe even go back to laughing at Cat Motivators... 

I just quit a Shithole known as Facepunch, ala OIFY and the retarded corner of the internet, I don't wanna see this become one.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

MattyK said:


> You were right at the first one. Racism.
> 
> Yeah, let's just let in all the 4chan Memes and Trolls while we're at it, maybe even go back to laughing at Cat Motivators...
> 
> I just quit a Shithole known as Facepunch, ala OIFY and the retarded corner of the internet, I don't wanna see this become one.



If FA is truly dedicated to freedom of expression and if letting every deviant retard with an internet connection post their shit here is indeed, how to express said dedication then yes, that is exactly what must happen :V .


----------



## Zaaz (May 19, 2009)

I have no problems with cut _art_ personally. It's the cub *porn* that should be banned.

Z


----------



## Aegidia (May 19, 2009)

I agree with the notion that if cub porn is allowed, racist content etc. should be allowed as well. There is no argument that can be used against racist content that can't be used against cub porn. (and no, 'people want to see cub porn and not racism' is not an argument) However, whether any of it should be allowed (including cub porn) depends on how FA sees itself. If they see themselves as a haven for artists and free thought of all sorts, it should all be allowed. If it is a place for people with a common interest to share art relating to that interest, restrictions could be applied.

Both, of course, will cause drama.


----------



## paxil rose (May 19, 2009)

What exactly would racist furry art look like? Black dogs Vs the white dogs? Wolves V. Foxes? Klansmen Pokemon?

Aren't Nazi Furs racist anyway? Is that allowed?



MattyK said:


> Yeah, let's just let in all the 4chan Memes and Trolls while we're at it, maybe even go back to laughing at Cat Motivators...



From my understanding many furries luuuuuurve thier 4chan memes...


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> What exactly would racist furry art look like? Black dogs Vs the white dogs? Wolves V. Foxes? Klansmen Pokemon?
> 
> Aren't Nazi Furs racist anyway? Is that allowed?
> 
> ...



All of these things would be hilarious to me so yes, also Nazi furs aren't racist the uniforms are just really sexy so it's not offensive to anyone lololololol :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (May 19, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> I have no problems with cut _art_ personally. It's the cub *porn* that should be banned.
> 
> Z


why...why am I agreeing with you >[


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> From my understanding many furries luuuuuurve thier 4chan memes...



It's not the Memes and Jokes we don't like, it's the Blatant Racism, Facism, Idiocioty, and DouchÃ©baggery of it's Community we don't like.



Zaaz said:


> I have no problems with cut _art_ personally. It's the cub *porn* that should be banned.
> 
> Z



Indeed.


----------



## KitXune (May 19, 2009)

You have my support here.  For the sake of good taste, cub pr0n should _go a-frickin'-way!!_


----------



## Nystre (May 19, 2009)

I never had a problem with people being in to cub, per se

But I do question the legality of it!


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 19, 2009)

Art that depicts racism isn't a problem but art that promotes and supports the idea is a problem.
And the big difference between cub porn and racism is that one is a malicious set of principles that is based on incorrect ideas. There are differences between races but one isn't superior to another.


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

KitXune said:


> You have my support here.  For the sake of good taste, cub pr0n should _go a-frickin'-way!!_



Cub Porn is one of the reasons I disable Mature Content.
God I hate to think what the IT Support/Supervisor in the Library would think of me if she was looking over my shoulder while I flicked through somebody's FA Page containing some.

Mind you, this rapid typing makes some people raise their eyebrows, thinking I'm on MSN with such speedtyping. *Sigh* Library Stereotypes for you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 19, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> I have no problems with cut _art_ personally. It's the cub *porn* that should be banned.
> 
> Z


 This and Sonic porn.


----------



## Takun (May 19, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> And the big difference between cub porn and racism is that one is a malicious set of principles that is based on incorrect ideas.



The cub porn right?  O:


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

I really do think that to argue against cub porn is quite a bit of a different argument against racism...

That said I do agree that the cub porn really should go. Virginia is the place where FA's servers are based, and that means that FA has to follow Virginia laws....and Virginia's anti child pornography laws are identical pretty much to the ones in California. If the possible interpretation of those laws in California is enough to make a fur con (a big one) to dis-allow Soft Paw (Cub porn mag) to be brought into the con's doors/sold/distributed, than that should be a pretty good idicator for FA to do something similar, as in banning the porn portion of Cub on it's servers. Now if the cub porn lover want to baw well...it's selfish to put the server at risk. They can just find a location where such laws like the ones in VA and California don't exist, and start up their own site with servers based there, and host their porn there.

That's the way I look at it. The laws might not be fair but...there are ways around it if it is important enough to people. Hosting it here on FA?  Not a good idea.


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

TTS: Don't buy Softpaw. Cub Porn Inside.
Ohh well, onto the next Furry Pron Mag.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Art that depicts racism isn't a problem *but art that promotes and supports the idea is a problem*.
> And the big difference between cub porn and racism is that one is a malicious set of principles that is based on incorrect ideas. There are differences between races but one isn't superior to another.



Define promoting the idea, if I were to draw something depicting a hate crime as consensual and in no way harmful to the victim would that be promoting it, because that's exactly what cub porn does. A violent hate crime and child molestation are very similar in a broader sense, as they are both crimes fueled by ignorance, personal weakness, and a desire to cause harm to another human being in a vein attempt to alleviate the perpetrator's feelings of powerlessness. Why would promoting one be different from promoting the other?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Define promoting the idea, if I were to draw something depicting a hate crime as consensual and in no way harmful to the victim would that be promoting it, because that's exactly what cub porn does. A violent hate crime and child molestation are very similar in a broader sense, as they are both crimes fueled by ignorance, personal weakness, and a desire to cause harm to another human being in a vein attempt to alleviate the perpetrator's feelings of powerlessness. Why would promoting one be different from promoting the other?



I'll have to admit, Whitenoise has a pretty good point.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 19, 2009)

Child molestation is wrong on so many different levels and cub pr0n just glamorizes it. It's almost like 'I can't really do this to a child without ending up in jail so I'll just draw it instead'. It'll be OK then.

NO, it's not OK at all! How many of you have children/grandchildren? Anybody that says "Hey! I'm all for cub pr0n!" probably doesn't have children or doesn't give a $hit about their rights.

All it takes is one pervert to finally get bored yanking his monkey to the cub pr0n on FA, go find a real child to play out his fantasies with, then admit to the authorities that they saw this on FA so they thought it was OK.

We need to clean up all of this cub pr0n right frickin' now. especially before the servers draw fire from the VA authorities. At that point, this is done, y'all know? FA would be history.

Just my 0.02 USD worth.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

I love racist art.


----------



## Carenath (May 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Disagreed.  FA should ban Cub art instead (I have no idea why that was ever allowed in the first place).


Agreed



Trpdwarf said:


> That's the way I look at it. The laws might not be fair but...there are ways around it if it is important enough to people. Hosting it here on FA?  Not a good idea.


Well in this case, the laws are fair, cub porn should be considered no different to run-of-the-mill child porn, and banned accordingly IMO.

FA would be wise to ban it outright, because it only takes one unhappy user to use the hosting of cub-porn against them..
Edit: Beaten to it by the ol' warhorse


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 19, 2009)

No it shouldn't. You're a communist.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 19, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> No it shouldn't. You're a communist. And a towel-head.


Worst insult eva and missed the whole point too

wheres your helmet


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 19, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> wheres your helmet


 I dunno what you are talking about but I can't wait to play Resident Evil 5. But first I have to buy a damn xbox. ]


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> Well in this case, the laws are fair, cub porn should be considered no different to run-of-the-mill child porn, and banned accordingly IMO.
> ...



No, when I said unfair I was talking about the stance when it comes to drawn child-porn. The law has a funny stance and I cannot say it is too intelligent. It's sort of similar to the whole thing with video-games and violence.

It is true that violent video games can cause people to become more violent but only because they are predisposed to be violent to begin with. If you are not predisposed to be violent, the games can actually satiate internal conflict, and aggression so that one can return to a normal somewhat calm state of mind.

For a more simple explanation when I was growing up I used to have extreme feelings of conflict and aggression, and I was in control of myself enough to never act out on it, but playing a violent video game provided a sink for that aggression, and negated it. I would come home with these feelings, play a game, and they would go away.

When you look at drawn child porn, you are seeing something similar to a violent game, it simulates something that we know is wrong. Yes the drawn porn can cause a person to act out, but only if the person is predisposed to act out to begin with. If the person already has enough mental control, the drawn porn can help alleviate internal feelings and help even provide better control.

Let us say, X is attracted sexually to children, but X knows that such a thing is wrong and is in full control of himself, and thus will never act out on his desires. X still has these desires when X comes home, and those desires/feelings sit there inside X. So X will fap to hand drawn child-porn, and it satiates those feelings, and allows X to leave the house feeling in even more control than he already is because those feelings are not sitting there within X.

See where I am going? I do not agree with the existance of child-porn, and I feel that pedophilia is wrong but...I understand the use that the drawn version can have.

If you take away that one sink that one thing that helps make those feelings go away, it can actually drive people who have control into losing that control. The banning of drawn child porn which does not hurt anyone, does nothing but make people feel they can pretend to have done something about the "problem".

Even without that current laws that are throwing things in a different light I am still against cub porn being hosted on a place life FA becuase I feel that child porn, even hand drawn should not intigrate into sub-cultures. It should exist on it's own sort of to the side, as a place for people who want it/need it.

Furthermore many furries who are into cub-porn perpetuate a self denial in what the porn actually is. It does not sit well with me that the same thing would be said to be wrong by these people if it involves humans, but suddenly it is presented as not wrong when you have child anthro animal characters involved. They are really the same thing fictional or not. We should not have a community suger-coating child porn even if it is drawn/fictional


----------



## Carenath (May 19, 2009)

@Eerie: How hypocritical, coming from the person who makes a great example of irony 

@Trp: Point taken.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I dunno what you are talking about but I can't wait to play Resident Evil 5. But first I have to buy a damn xbox. ]



Resident Evil 5 is awesome....now if only I could mod it to insert bawwing furfags as the main antagonists...okay let me stop there.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

Carenath said:


> How hypocritical, coming from the person who makes a great example of irony.



??


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> No it shouldn't. You're a communist. And a towel-head.



Communist and towelhead contradict each other. It's like calling something a satan-worshiping atheist.

Ow...brain hurts now.


----------



## Carenath (May 19, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Resident Evil 5 is awesome....now if only I could mod it to insert bawwing furfags as the main antagonists...okay let me stop there.


Oooh.. and to add some icing on the cake.. how about our favourite self-absorbed arrogant animalkin who baw and bitch about being 'stuck as a human' 



Trpdwarf said:


> ??


I posted it.. before I saw your  replies.. it wasnt directed towards you, post edited accordingly.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 19, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I dunno what you are talking about but I can't wait to play Resident Evil 5. But first I have to buy a damn xbox. ]


being smart around the mods...I just called you a retard


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Oooh.. and to add some icing on the cake.. how about our favourite self-absorbed arrogant animalkin who baw and bitch about being 'stuck as a human'
> 
> I posted it.. before I saw your  replies.. it wasnt directed towards you, post edited accordingly.



....

Stop giving me good ideas! If we could mod RE-5, that animal kin be Wesker, only we'd call him "Whisker".

Whisker would be all about turning all humans into animal hybrid monsters because the human race is impure or something. So I think we would change Uroboros to Animiris or Aniboros...or something along those lines. Then Cris and Sheva end up being the ones to save the world from overzealous furfaggatory.

About that ?? thing...I was trying to figure out who that was directed at. It's okay though.

EDIT: shoot, I now saw that the thread got moved to Site Discussion. I'll be good and stop being off-topic.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I love racist art.



Who doesn't :V ?

Also I couldn't help but notice this thread's getting off topic, everyone get back to talking about how totally right I am :V .


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 19, 2009)

I agree with Whitenoise.  I'm tired of cats who pretend they don't hate hyenas.  God damned Hyenas with their grape soda and fried chicken!  The mice!  With their bags of mouse gold!  The mice control the world's banks and we should be drawing art about their greed!


----------



## SnowFox (May 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I agree with Whitenoise.  I'm tired of cats who pretend they don't hate hyenas.  God damned Hyenas with their grape soda and fried chicken!  The mice!  With their bags of mouse gold!  The mice control the world's banks and we should be drawing art about their greed!



I came.


----------



## Slade (May 19, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Worst insult eva and missed the whole point too


Ahaha, he edited his comment. X3

Also, if anyone but Whitenoise posted this, they'd probably get flamed off the interwebs and b& IRL. He has achieved internet omnipotence.

And I take it AshleyAshes is referencing "Better Days", where most races are represented as cats and African-Americans are Hyenas? :V


----------



## Toaster (May 19, 2009)

I'm 15, and I hate furries because of what they want to do to kids and animals. In fact, I want to hurt you for it. IF C-PORN IS ALLOWED-THEN EVERYTHING SHOULD BE!


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 19, 2009)

Slade said:


> And I take it AshleyAshes is referencing "Better Days", where most races are represented as cats and African-Americans are Hyenas? :V


 
I woulda have thrown in a 'Stealing our jobs!' line but you know what?  I don't think Jay Naylor draws mexicans! :O


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

Ornias said:


> I'm 15, and I hate furries because of what they want to do to kids and animals. In fact, I want to hurt you for it. IF C-PORN IS ALLOWED-THEN EVERYTHING SHOULD BE!




Yeah, you and the other two thousand Idiots that make up 4chan and /b/



AshleyAshes said:


> I woulda have thrown in a 'Stealing our jobs!' line but you know what?  I don't think Jay Naylor draws mexicans! :O



Allow me then... "_'Dey took our Jobs!_" (Yas, South Park fan ere.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 19, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> I have no problems with cut _art_ personally. It's the cub *porn* that should be banned.
> 
> Z



Aye, agree with Zaaz here, i have no beef with cub art itself, just the cub pron is a no no nooooooooo.


----------



## Grimfang (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> very similar in a broader sense



I won't disagree with you there, but I think things are being just a _little_ oversimplified, haha. Once we get down to the very basest of proposed emotions and intentions, nothing is incomparable.

.. not that I'd miss the cub porn. It is a little disconcerting, and not just the possible legal ramifications, but all things considered.

Anyway, there really is a certain amount of racism already. Furries just automatically associate foxes with cock socks. That's pretty racist, if you ask me. :V


----------



## SnowFox (May 19, 2009)

Ornias said:


> I'm 15, and I hate furries because of what they want to do to kids and animals. In fact, I want to hurt you for it. IF C-PORN IS ALLOWED-THEN EVERYTHING SHOULD BE!



It's not funny/cool without the extended description of all the terrible things that furries/pedophiles/diaperfags are and why you hate them and why everybody else should hate them, and why any conflicting opinion is retarded.

I've noticed the hate in your posts seems to be getting more and more insincere and I'm starting to wonder if you're actually taking your apprenticeship seriously :-|


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

"Towelhead" is inappropriate but "raghead" isn't? What a country!


----------



## Irreverent (May 19, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> I have no problems with cub* _art_ personally. It's the cub *porn* that should be banned.


 *Zaaz's typo fixed. 

Good so far.  Well, blocked and censored anyway.



Trpdwarf said:


> That said I do agree that the cub porn really should go. Virginia is the place where FA's servers are based, and that means that FA has to follow Virginia laws....and Virginia's anti child pornography laws are identical pretty much to the ones in California.




Still good.



> That's the way I look at it. The laws might not be fair but...there are ways around it if it is important enough to people. Hosting it here on FA?  Not a good idea.



No argument yet.  If there is a place for Cub-porn, its not here.



Whitenoise said:


> Define promoting the idea, if I were to draw something depicting a hate crime as consensual and in no way harmful to the victim would that be promoting it, because that's exactly what cub porn does.



Whitenoise is correct.....

And here's where I get a little queasy.  Not because its the subject of cub-porn (_which i personally find reprehensible_) but because we're teetering towards the concept of "Thought-Crime."  As reprehensible as it is, I'll take then lesser of two evils and grudgingly accept that cub-porn has a place, long, long before i allow the state to make fantasy and whimsy (however disgusting) subject to criminal sanction.   A painting, a poem, a song, a drawing, an idea....must never be against the law.  Its the actions that flow from that idea that must be dealt with, and dealt with without hesitation or timidity.

We need to be careful here, one should not solve a problem, where said solution opens a portal to Hell.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> we're teetering towards the concept of "Thought-Crime."



It's irritating to hear so many people shout "THOUGHT POLICE" whenever someone shuts them down, but I agree that you can not legislate someone's mind.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

I understand what you mean Irreverent. If we disregard the whole thing that can open up a can of worms and furries bawing about "Why are you persecuting me for thought-crime [insert fake tears and tantrums and drama}....the legality reasons are something we cannot ignore. Then again you will still run into the same thing...oh well.

Dragoneer really needs to sit down and think about this, and see this thread. How much longer can he ignore it...this issue.


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Dragoneer really needs to sit down and think about this, and see this thread. How much longer can he ignore it...this issue.



Considering it's been moved to Site Discussion, I'd say it's Inevitable.
But TBH I seriously dislike the idea.

Permission to blog Page Lord Status?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Considering it's been moved to Site Discussion, I'd say it's Inevitable.
> But TBH I seriously dislike the idea.
> 
> Permission to blog Page Lord Status?



That is true. I guess we should all wait, he will see it.
Although if my memory and knowledge serves me correct he has already once dealt with this issue before and the bawwing reached a high level...what level again was it Vegeta?

Vegeta: "Over 9000!"

Oh yeah, quite right. This time though the argument for banning is based on legality and not thought-crime, so things might go quite a bit differently.

Page Lord Status? What is the name of google is that?


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm getting a weird case of deja-vu here...
Oh yeah, this has been discussed, ad-infinitum.

Honestly, in my humble opinion, if you can't distinguish between fantasy and reality, you have a serious problem. I personally couldn't care about the situation pertaining to cub porn. Why? Because it's fantasy. And as I've said before, trying to apply the laws from reality to the realm of fantasy is a damned stupid thing to try and do. You'd have better luck getting blood from a stone, cold fusion, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> That is true. I guess we should all wait, he will see it.
> Although if my memory and knowledge serves me correct he has already once dealt with this issue before and the bawwing reached a high level...what level again was it Vegeta?
> 
> Vegeta: "Over 9000!"
> ...



You know well that the "Over 9000" jokes have been crashed and burned by /b/, 4chan, SA, and countless others. Occasional References are bareable and sometimes good giggles, but tis just too old to see lines like that.

And on the Page Lord Subject... _Jaffa, KREE!_
If you want some amusing memes, make em. I take examples from Stargate and a few other "popular" TV Series.



CyberFoxx said:


> I'm getting a weird case of deja-vu here...
> Oh yeah, this has been discussed, ad-infinitum.
> 
> Honestly, in my humble opinion, if you can't distinguish between fantasy and reality, you have a serious problem. I personally couldn't care about the situation pertaining to cub porn. Why? Because it's fantasy. And as I've said before, trying to apply the laws from reality to the realm of fantasy is a damned stupid thing to try and do. You'd have better luck getting blood from a stone, cold fusion, etc, etc, etc...




It's about as damn stupid to have Racism in Fantasy as RL IMO.
Either way, with things getting copyright'd by their creators, it's you getting sued by some Black No-life kid from /b/ who called "Racism" just for kicks.

The 'Net's damn abusable nowadays, you give them a Open Doorway, their obviously gonna plant some malicious trap. You give a place like 4chan this privellage, things will descend into Anarchy quicker than you can say "What the fuck is DAT?", and the Fandom will be sunken to new depths, namely that of Closed Elitist Cultism.

Yes, I sound like some kinda Doomsayer. But still, it's you putting your necks on the line if you allow this.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No argument can be made against it that can't just as easily be made against cub porn. Allowing one and not the other clearly shows that FA's decision to allow cub porn had nothing to do with any lofty notions of artistic freedom and everything to do with furries being a bunch of pedophiles exploiting a loophole in child pornography laws :V .


You've got the rest of the Internet to be a racist on. Go play somewhere else.

Thread locked due to the stupidest request I have read since I got involved on FA.


----------

